# Side swept bangs on me?



## puncturedskirt (Mar 19, 2008)

I REALLY want bangs so i can do the whole side swept thing. I want a different look but I'm kind of scared to get bangs because if i don't like them, I'm pretty much in a tough shit situation. aha.

I really like this girls hair, but I'm thinking about getting the bangs a bit longer if i actually go through with it..







What do you guys think?..Is my forehead to small/big?...Is my face too long? LOL Opinions please!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 19, 2008)

I love side swept bangs, but let me say one thing.

THEY WONT SIT LIKE THAT. If your hair is anything like mine, the bangs will seperate and fall in your eyes and annoy the hell out of you.

you'll need product, and probably to blow dry them. If you're up for that then go for it. I do think it would look good but just bear in mind that you'll have to work at them

Otherwise, you can always pin them back if you can't be bothered styling them


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't get mines to work either... too much forehead, lmao.

Trish - I think they would look really good on you. You have the hair type and forehead (haha) to carry it off well. I think it depends on the cut because my bangs will stay in place, but it's not enough hair to cover my wide ass forehead... so... get a good hair dude.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 19, 2008)

btw that woman is hot! who is it?


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 19, 2008)

She's on Myspace makeup groups and does video tuts too... I LOVE her.

I think her name is Jody.

YouTube - monroemisfitmakeup's Channel


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks c. I love her makeup too. I'll definately check that video out


----------



## monniej (Mar 19, 2008)

great style! it looks great on her. her makeup is nice too!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 19, 2008)

I love side swept bangs! I have curly hair though, so I can't do them. My daughter has super straight hair and usually wear her side swept as she's growing them out.


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 22, 2008)

What did you decide?


----------



## Marisol (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you do it?


----------



## SamBam (Mar 23, 2008)

I love it but not sure how well it would work on me. plus dH doesn't want me to have bangs lol


----------



## mariascreek (Mar 23, 2008)

just do it its not really a big deal


----------



## Manda (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the bangs would look good on you, but like Rosie said, it will probably take some work. Mine are forever seperating and I have to sleep with pins holding them to the side to keep the part. if you're down to do a little work, go for it, you have a good face shape for them


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 24, 2008)

i think it would look great along with the face framing layers like that chick has. it'll had some texture. they do tend to lay flat like rosie said, so they can be annoying but it depends on how you style them too. i say go for it! def post pic if you do.


----------



## Maysie (Mar 24, 2008)

I think they'd look great on you.


----------



## MarisaJB27 (Mar 24, 2008)

I can never get my bangs to cooperate either, but if you don't mind having to work with them every day, go for it!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm still debating...haha If i do decide to get it done, I'll be sure to make a post letting you guys know.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you'd look awesome with side swept bangs, you definitely have the facial features to pull it off.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sure you'd look good with side swept bangs but they take a lot of maintanance!! You have to use product and definitely blow dry them to achieve the look. If you think you can do it and it doesn't work, the most that'll happen is you'll be stuck with headbands and bobby pins for the next 2 to 3 months. Try one of those virtual salons. Makeoversolutions and The hairstyler dot com are two pretty goods ones although you have to pay for a 3 month subscription for both. But if you're that serious about it then definitely try out!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea I have side swept bangs and I'm growing mine out cuz they are getting on my nerves. They always fall in my face and it drives me insane.


----------

